
Proposal: Turn Waterfox 56 (a Fork of Firefox) into an Extended Support Release - greenyoda
https://www.reddit.com/r/waterfox/comments/5ysn9e/proposal_please_turn_waterfox_56_into_an_esr_and/
======
greenyoda
Note: This would provide a way to keep the old-style Firefox extensions
working after Mozilla de-supports them in Firefox 57.

